# Electrolux RM 4368 freezer door



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For some reason on our last trip our freezer door decided to stop springing back up. One of the plastic holders where it connects on the left hand side had cracked so I glued it but it has no spring in it at all.

I cant see anywhere where a spring would go and I cant get the door out. Perhaps it has some kind of internal spring as the white bar that connects it sort of goes inside the door.

We have to wedge it shut at the moment with a paper towel which is not ideal.

Any ideas?


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

This happened to ours. If you look in the bottom of the door you should find 2 screws on each side. If you take these out you will be able to remove the door and hinges. The springs are inside the hinges. 

Take careful note of how it comes apart as it is a bit tricky to re-assemble. 

We got all the bits we needed from the Currys partmaster website. 

Allan and Carole


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mearscat said:


> This happened to ours. If you look in the bottom of the door you should find 2 screws on each side. If you take these out you will be able to remove the door and hinges. The springs are inside the hinges.
> 
> Take careful note of how it comes apart as it is a bit tricky to re-assemble.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I can feel the screws but you cant see them, does that sound right?

Will have a look at the website. Did it take long as we are away in just over a week?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

If you look up at the bottom of the door you should be able to see the screws. 

Partmaster had the bits in stock when I ordered them last year. They also do next day delivery.

Allan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mearscat said:


> If you look up at the bottom of the door you should be able to see the screws.
> 
> Partmaster had the bits in stock when I ordered them last year. They also do next day delivery.
> 
> Allan


Ill have a look in the moring. I had a look on the site but cant find an RM 4368. There is a RM 4367. I think it may be best if I get it out, have a look and then maybe phone them.

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You might find this link useful

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103588-.html

I bought a kit for mine from Brownhills


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> You might find this link useful
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103588-.html
> ...


Thanks

Good grief it looks and sounds complicated!

Im going to have a look shortly but I suspect Im just going to wedge it shut for now as Ill probably take it to bits and never get it fixed again.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Barry,

No it's not that bad. The removal and reassemble are quite easy and the only slightly tricky bit is getting the tension into the springs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

I took the door off. The bit that holds the spring in on one side is cracked but It seemed as if the two springs had slipped or were not tensioned correctly. I have twisted them round and managed to screw the door back on. One of the screws I think didnt fit properly so I have fitted a larger screw. Now the door springs back perfectly and then when you push it clips shut. It never used to do that and did used to leak a bit of water into the fridge and wasnt particularly good at freezing. I wonder if its not been sealed properly for ages.

I dont know how long it will last as the parts do look old but it seems ok.

Thanks very much for all the tips and advice.

Barry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I think you'll find once the spring holders crack that they'll go again and you'll need to buy the fixing kit.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> I think you'll find once the spring holders crack that they'll go again and you'll need to buy the fixing kit.


Yes I wondered that. Thing is how do you get them off? They look like they are glued on. Cant see any screws.

Shall we have bets how long it will last. We are due to leave next Saturday!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't understand. Which bits look like they're glued. If it's the bit with the springs in it then they just lever out and the door stops are held in place by a plastic rod that goes up their centres. They work on the pop rivet principle and the chances are that you'll break them on removal. Give Brownhills a ring for the kit because they'll fail again in a couple of days of use.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

IF you look at the first photo its the plastic things on the right hand side that appear to be stuck to the side of the fridge. Cant see how they will come off. The one on the left hand side is cracked but the right hand side one is fine.

I guess I should order the kit then. I might just take it with me in case it fails. Im concerned that if I take it completely to bits I will never get it fitted again and will have no door at all then. Im not particulary good with a screw driver! At least at the moment if it fails again I can just wedge it shut.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Did you look at the pictures of the parts in the link that sent to you?
Sounds like the only spring, there is one on each side, that is working is on the side that you reset.
I promise you that it is very obvious and easy job once you see the kit.
Just need to read my instructions, in the link, to re tension the springs.
Hope you get relief from the gout soon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> Did you look at the pictures of the parts in the link that sent to you?
> Sounds like the only spring, there is one on each side, that is working is on the side that you reset.
> I promise you that it is very obvious and easy job once you see the kit.
> ...


Ah. Yes thanks. I just looked at it again and it makes sense. WIll order the bits on Monday.

cheers
Barry


----------

